

Vistaphobia: Dell continues to offer XP systems - coglethorpe
http://www.channelregister.co.uk/2008/06/30/dell_xp_channel/

======
coglethorpe
Is all the Vista fear just hype? I hear more and more how people don't have
problems with Vista, at least not any more than they've had with XP.

I thought about getting a Dell laptop just to keep the XP. Are Dell laptops
any good? If Vista is nothing to fear, I might get a ThinkPad instead, or a
Mac if I can get the software I need to work installed.

~~~
ejs
I have used vista (I run ubuntu on my home PC) and I think its more of the
usual afraid-to-change mentality. The only people I know in real life that are
vista haters (and windows users for that matter) are the ones who have never
actually used it.

Just the fact that some buttons moved is enough to get people avoiding it...

~~~
0x44
Anecdotal evidence is amusing. Of all the vista users I know, only one
actually likes it, the rest hate it for being slow, annoying, and getting in
the way of their work.

